# Paph. Fumi Delight awarde at CSNJC



## rdlsreno (Apr 4, 2009)

A Paph. Fumi Delight got an AM at our judging center. It is the clone 'Nova' 83 pts.

Ramon


Paph. Fumi Delight 'Nova' AM/AOS


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 4, 2009)

:drool: thats the most golden fumi delight!


----------



## emydura (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous colour and shape. Thanks Ramon.

David


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2009)

groovy!


----------



## Elena (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a beauty!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 4, 2009)

Lovely pattern on the petals. I don't know anything about judging, but in my book that is a nice one!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 4, 2009)

:clap: It's a delight for sure, well deserving! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2009)

Very round but a little yellow for my taste, congrats to the owner.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2009)

That's lovely. Is it yours, Ramon?


----------



## swamprad (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm developing a serious case of parvi-envy.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 4, 2009)

wow... gorgeous...


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW, this is amazing!!!!!!!! What is the cross??? 

(I can see some micranthum there, but...)


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 4, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> That's lovely. Is it yours, Ramon?



No Dick Buchter


Ramon


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 4, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> WOW, this is amazing!!!!!!!! What is the cross???
> 
> (I can see some micranthum there, but...)



Yep! micranthum x armeniacum.

Ramon


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 4, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for the photo. That is one of my favorit crosses.


----------



## toddybear (Apr 5, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Candace (Apr 5, 2009)

I've got a sibling of this plant originally from Dick. I'd love it to turn out similarly.


----------



## raymond (Apr 5, 2009)

very nice paph


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2009)

That is a nice shade of yellow


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 6, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh that color.....wow!


----------



## L I Jane (Apr 13, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 15, 2009)

beautiful, strong and expressive color, and excellent size and shape of the flower is also marked


----------

